# Attention All SoCal Z's and G'z. GZ's Fest Event @ Long Beach, CA on Sept. 20, 2009



## GeeeeOhhhh (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey everyone!

A local company called "G8 Motorsports" is going to host a G and Z only Event @ Longbeach, CA on September 20th, 2009!

Seafood Buffet, Raffles, Night Club and More!



















Register your vehicle @ Register
I also have flyers if anyone wants to help spread the word and pass it on to fellow Z's and G's.

GZ'S FEST DRIVERS

We will have trophies awarded in the following categories

G Series
1st Place- Best in show
2nd Place- Crowd Favorite
3rd Place- G8 pick sponsor car


Z Series
1st Place- Best in show
2nd Place- Crowd Favorite
3rd Place- G8 pick sponsor car

Raffles & Giveaways

Raffles for Seibon backpacks, Berk Tech promotional material and Subscriptions to Tuner Mag PAS

More giveaways coming as vendors check there inventory.......STAY TUNED AND SEE YOU THERE

*Also there will be food the entire event as well as a full bar/ restaurant that you can order whatever you desire from one of the finest waterfront restaurants in Belmont Shores..KHoury's check out there menu click here. And for your receipt just show up with your ID to the event at your scheduled roll in time which has not been issued yet. You should get this 24-48 hours before the event.

More information @ G8 Motorsports

PM me or email me @ [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## LagunaBeast (Oct 14, 2009)

any pics from the event?


----------



## GeeeeOhhhh (Sep 13, 2009)

here you go! Enjoy! 
GZ’s Fest 2009 | Team LA:G's


----------

